# Exchange 2010 email forwarding



## MattHobbs (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Got a customer who would like to have the *@domain.com automatically forward to an internal user.

I can't for the life of me think how i did this in the past... I was thinking an alias called *@....com but can't remember?

Any advise will be most welcome!

Thanks
Matt


----------



## MattHobbs (Dec 12, 2008)

107 views but not a single reply ?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb691132.aspx


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Create a new SMTP address for that user and use it as the primary.


----------

